

Fat Free CRM: For the People by the People - mshe
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/fat-free-crm-for-the-people-by-the-people/
Michael Dvorkin, the creator of Fat Free CRM, talks about lessons learned in Silicon Valley, how he got involved with Ruby on Rails, and the intent behind Fat Free CRM.
======
aaronbrethorst
> Recently we worked on creating a video to demonstrate how easy it is to
> deploy a Rails application on Engine Yard AppCloud.

At the risk of sounding snarky...

1\. Pay [$85/month]

2\. Create [Instant deployment]

3\. Deploy [Pure git workflow]

4\. Work [Complete API]

I'm still astonished that EY didn't dive headlong into the huge customer
acquisition opportunity that was opened up when Heroku was acquired by
SalesForce. I'm incredibly unlikely to try out EY when I have to pay at least
$85/month for the privilege.

Heroku, on the other hand, is like heroin: the first taste is free, and then
you need more and more until you're paying them hundreds or thousands of
dollars per month, or checking into a methadone clinic (straight-up EC2).

------
Luyt
Fatfree demo at <http://demo.fatfreecrm.com/> , guest/guest

